# What Did YOU Bring Home From The Midwest Swap?



## ajd350

Hobbytalk was well represented by many HT members today. We were among a large group of hunters looking for those great deals and killer finds. Many of us had pretty good success, so what did YOU score? I'll start with this...


----------



## rodstrguy

Nice haul, and I thought I spent too much money... Cool


----------



## 41-willys

Besides sore feet and an empty wallet:tongue::wave:


----------



## asennafan

Its a great show, can't recommend it enough. Here's my haul, 2 big boxes of US1 Trucking stuff and some hole-fillers. Been wanting that all-red stripes 240Z for a while. Guy I got the Petty Charger from had at least ten-fifteen of them!


----------



## bearsox

*I am not sure what I brought home yet ? I had a secret shopper at the show for me ! instructions were 1 thing and that was to find something in the TJET area he thought I REALLY needed OR would find fun and interesting !*
* I am told I have something coming my way but not told what ! Sounds like fun either way and I am sure to be happy I was part of the action this way !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## alpink

proxy blind buying!
I think I like THAT


----------



## KirkWH

It was my first slot car show in 20+ years and I had a great time. I picked up four original T-Jets, a bunch of silicon tires to get some of my old T-Jets and AFX cars running again, a Johnny Lightning Corvette, and a couple T-Jet bodies. All in all, a great time.


----------



## mr_aurora

All I brought home was Tommy Stumpf........ But I feel that was an accomplishment based on the vehicle we were driving. On a more positive note, Al puts on one classy and professional show and it's always a pleasure to drive the 812 miles each way to support it and meet up with so many good friends and fellow slot car enthusiasts. Kudos to Al also for allowing Tom and I the pleasure of viewing his fantastic personal collection and the exquisite 1:1 Mustangs in his stable........ WOW!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350

Thanks for the kind words, guys. We do what we can but the show would be nothing without your participation. It always puts a smile on my face when I see all the slot heads enjoying the show. Thanks for that.

Bob and Tom, it was my great pleasure to have you guys stop by. Sharing stories and appreciation for the hobbies is always enjoyable.


----------



## tomhocars

Bob Beers always make fun of my suburban,but we always use it .Now I'll ask you fellow slotheads.Not counting gas mileage.Would you rather drive in a big suburban with soft leather seats and room for all my stuff plus Mr.Aurora's displays and cars or his Kia Soul with toilet paper seats and room 
for just his stuff.I've had 4 brain surgeries and still I haven't learned after doing these trips for 19 years.The Pope has contacted me about Sainthood.Thanks Al for a great time.I got a nice Monogram 55 Chevy.


----------



## honda27

*my show finds*

my show finds


----------



## honda27

*more show finds*

heres more    enjoy.


----------

